# CARBON EARTH PRODUCTS IN TENN



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey guys just talked to Ben Spurlock from Kubota in middle Tennessee. He has all the Carbon Earth products as a distributor for Matt Martin. Locations in Hendersonville, murfreesboro and Lebanon. XSTART, CARBONX, AND the 8-1-8 xgreen. 39.99 a bag. 22 to 24 dollars per bag a pallet 40 to a pallet. He told me I could put his phone number up here. 615 808 1388. Give him a call if interested. I'm getting my hands on some tomorrow. No shipping!!!


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Dang!!!! Why won't any one in eastern N.C. jump on this!


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Hopefully they will soon, I'm a believer and hope it blows up beyond the you tube guys. Great product great guy.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Also I think this shouldn't have been moved to general discussion. No one looks at it.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

W-w-what?! Thanks for posting. :dancenana:


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Yeah super nice guy give him a call he will hook it up!!


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

So they will not ship it out, is this correct?


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Local pick up is my understanding. You can still get it shipped through LCN, GCI Turf guys.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Picked up my Xstart, Carbon X, and Xgreen today at absolute rentals in Hendersonville. Put out some Xstart when I got home. 1 week post germination.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Avalawn T said:


> Picked up my Xstart, Carbon X, and Xgreen today at absolute rentals in Hendersonville. Put out some Xstart when I got home. 1 week post germination.


Wow, that is looking good. Very good coverage. Nice work.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks social port, it's such a small lawn I garden weasel the whole thing after seed down. I really think that's the key to my germination coverage.


----------

